
Entrepreneurial synchronicity defined (or "I love it when a plan comes together") - staunch
http://www.calacanis.com/2008/02/16/entrepreneurial-synchronicity-defined-or-i-love-it-when-a-plan/
======
aston
AKA pmarca's "Product/Market fit": <http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/the-pmarca-
gu-2.html>

